

Ask HN: Find out where all of your mobile app installs are coming from. - peterstark
http://trybluebug.com
This is a new project I am hacking on. What do you guys think?<p>Thanks!
======
leisun
Interesting product. As a mobile app developer, I would very much like to know
where my installs are coming from. This'll allow me to know if marketing
efforts are paying off or not.

Not sure if I would pay for this though.

As a side note, since I have an app that ties heavily with human to human
interaction, I would be very interested in knowing which social channels my
in-app installs are coming from. I would much rather tune my virality channels
to acquire users than pay to acquire users.

What do you guys think?

------
acmeworld
this is great. i've been looking for something like this. have you guys
checked out appsflyer?

------
zerosore
how long before i get an invite?

